# I'm so so sad =(



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

This evening after getting back from shopping, I found my beautiful Petunia laying in her cage upside down. She had died sometime while I was out. She didn't seem sick at all, and she was only about 2 and a half. Last night when i was petting her, I did notice she felt very skinny, and very suddenly. This last week she's been turning her nose up to her food, so I was going to try some different things for her when I got back from the store. Too late. =( I couldn't get her to stop laying eggs. I tried dummies, tried leaving her real ones in...nothing worked. Everytime we would cuddle, she'd have an egg within a week or two. Her last one was about 2 months ago, and it was this tiny pitiful thing. She hasn't laid any since, and I was glad because I was worried how much it was taking out of her to keep having eggs. Could that be what killed her???? She hasn't laid recently though. I just am so upset. =( She was so special. She loved to play, and toilet paper, believe it or not, was on of her favorite things. After she would move it around a while, she would then cuddle up in it, with a loop of it over the top of her so she was all snuggly hehe. She also loved to find a feather she lost...she'd hold it in her beak like a dog holds his bone, and shake it back and forth all crazy style. Oh there were so many silly things she did. I can't even look at where her cage was. My husband already took it out, and now the big hole that's there is as big as the one in my heart. =(((( She's only been gone less than a day and I already miss her grumpy roo-coos when I turn on the light in the room when she's been napping. I feel so guilty. How could I not have noticed she was so so sick?????????


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry, these dear little birds make an enourmous nest of love in our hearts.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear, I know it is a heartbreak. Sending a hug for comfort.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feefo said:


> I am so sorry,* these dear little birds make an enourmous nest of love in our hearts.*
> Cynthia


What a beautiful comment, Cynthia and SO true!


----------



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

I just don't understand =( today i woke up, and still have to go bury her. i don't know why she had to die, and it's ripping me apart inside =(( people think it's silly to cry over a pigeon...they never met Petunia =(((


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

so very sorry to hear of petunias passing,remember the happy times as she will always be with you in your heart


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm so very sorry that you lost your dear Petunia. Of course we all understand how much she meant to you. Please don't feel guilty about not noticing she was sick, as birds are designed by nature to hide their illness, often until it is too late. This happens with ALL birds and is just part of their design. So there was likely no way you could have known, please don't beat yourself up. I hope your grief eases a bit and again, I'm very sorry. I know it's heartbreaking. You will see her again one day in heaven.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Egg-laying does take a lot out of the hens, but they are determined to lay. You were a supportive, caring friend and did the best you could for her.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Petunia. 

Rest in Peace Sweet Petunia and Fly High and Free in Heaven.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

The passing of a loved bird is always hard, but think of how much fun you both have had and what a diffeence you must have made to her life while she was with you, and even in her last days when she may not have been feeling as well, you were there with her, she wasn't at a strange vets or been prodded and poked and possibly jabbed, she had all her home comforts and passed on where she wanted to be where she had her happy times.
Although it would be way too soon at the moment perhaps in time you may feel you can take in another bird and give them the chance of happiness that Petunia had with you.
In my thoughts, Michelle.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I know how that rips a person up inside - I lost a pigeon early this year in a similar fashion -- he was seemingly fine one day, then a bit off one afternoon, then suddenly lying on his back nearly dead that evening-- we tried antibiotics under FeralPigeon's supervision, and he hung on in desperate pain and disability for weeks, and ultimately died even still. They can go down very, very fast. Mine was less than 2 years old, and we don't know what took him down, though we suspect maybe paratyphoid.

I still miss him terribly. We have several other birds (who are fine, thankfully) , but there's still a big hole in my heart where he was. 

I hope the pain passes soon enough, though I think it is inevitable to grieve for some time after a loss like that -- especially if your bird was tame and in love with you enough to be laying "your" eggs -- that is losing a real heart-companion. Just reading this thread made me get tears in my eyes for your loss.


----------

